# Sticky  New and newer posters, PLEASE look at thread start dates



## walkinthewalk

New and newer members are getting reeled in by ancient start dates on threads in the “Recommended Reading” section.

Please look at the original date the thread was started before commenting. It can be found under the thread title, to the right of the original poster’s name.

You can also go to the end of the thread to see when the last post was made.

Until the forum I-S team can resolve the posting issue on very old threads that appear in the recommended reading section, the Mods are doing their best to keep up with them and lock them from further comment.

When old threads are discovered with current comments, they are getting locked for comment. They can still be read but it is best to start a new thread if you have something relevant to contribute to the subject..

We all occasionally fall prey to these older threads so please be aware of the date the thread originated before commenting.

I am posting this here and also in The New Members section. *Mods, maybe it should be a sticky for awhile???*


----------



## ACinATX

I would love to see this as a sticky.


----------



## loosie

Done! Thanks! Dunno why we didn't already.


----------



## 289250

Yeah, I guess I did that not knowing this rule. I figured if it was an open thread, we could post to it. I had one of your MODS accuse me of "digging up old threads" when it was up at the top of one of the categories and I simply added my thoughts.


----------



## walkinthewalk

Don’t take that personal

One of the worst things this new software has done, is to dredge up the old things for “recommended reading and it allow comments. 

The recommended reading part is fine but, many of those who started those old threads and who posted on them haven’t been around since the threads were started. 

I noticed one or two occasions where a current poster would ask a question of the OP of an old thread. It is irrelevant because that thread starter and many of the posters have been “long gone” as the song goes

*What I-S needs to do, and it would be so simple for them, is to do a sort of threads that are more than ten months old and lock them from being posted on. 

It should not be up to the Mods, who by now are growing weary of monitoring them, along with the other monitoring responsibilities.*

This is a big international family friendly forum, so there is a lot to keep an eye on. For the record, I’ve been taken to the HF Woodshed a few times myself- mostly because I am so outspoken and acid-tongued😳😳. I have learned, most of the time, to log out for a few days when I read something that makes me want to grab the poster by the throat🤬, lollol


----------



## jaydee

We are currently working on locking old threads but this forum has threads that go back for many years so its no easy task.
When we ask members to start a new thread rather than revive these old ones, we don't mean to offend anyone - its just as Walkinthewalk has explained - in the majority of cases the person asking the question is no longer active and after several years should hopefully have an answer anyway.
In some cases. that member has sadly 'passed on' so replies might seem rather insensitive.
Some members have used the 'zombie' threads to ask their own questions on and we do try to move those posts to a new thread of their own


----------



## walkinthewalk

@jaydee, IMHO, the Mods ought to sit on the IS people to sort and lock those old threads.

I have done similar things, when I had a job, with Excel spreadsheets, so I know they can write a program to do a sort, if they don’t have something already.

It is a simple task for them but Heck for the Mods.


----------



## loosie

^ Believe me, we are trying .. there are a few changes that would make life a lot easier that they are for some reason reluctant to do...

To JR Desire, no, whoever wrote to you didn't mean to 'accuse' you of anything - we understand it is the _system_ not you who dredged up an old thread. Pardon if it was worded in a way that didn't make that clear.


----------



## 289250

@loosie and @walkinthewalk, thank you. 

I understand the rational for wanting to shut down old/ irrelevant threads but there are some old ones out there that were not tied to any one single person or event and were what I might call a "timeless" subject. The one I had commented on was people just sharing various types of injuries they had ever experienced with their horses. I shared an injury from back in 2000 that landed me in the hospital from being cowkicked by a horse, cracking my jaw in 2 places. Anyhow, I get it. I'm a lead on my local Nextdoor and being a MOD is a thankless job.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------

